# MAVERICK ET-732's - Now In Stock!!



## tjohnson

*UPS man just delivered my shipment of Maverick ET-732's*












I'm offering "Free Shipping" thru January 31st, 2011 on the MAVERICK ET-732's ordered from my online store at http://www.amazenproducts.com.

Type the code below in the "Coupon code?  Enter it here:" on my checkout page

*         "Free Shipping" Coupon Code = ET732SHIP*

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf

UPS isn't working in Atlanta today.

The postman finally showed up.

Have a great day Todd!!

   Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

Thats cool Todd.


----------



## the dude abides

What's the difference between the 732 and the 73?  Besides a "2" for all the smartasses out there.


----------



## jirodriguez

The Dude Abides said:


> What's the difference between the 732 and the 73?  Besides a "2" for all the smartasses out there.




 Dang it ..... now you runed my fun! LOL


----------



## rbranstner

The Dude Abides said:


> What's the difference between the 732 and the 73?  Besides a "2" for all the smartasses out there.


Its their new model and there are probably other new features but the main big one for me is they added an external antenna so it has better range than our E7-73's now.


----------



## rbranstner

Sweet I just ordered mine.


----------



## les3176

Thanks todd,just ordered mine can't wait to see if it does have a longer range than the old ones.


----------



## tjohnson

*Some Differences Between The ET-73 and the ET-732*

Built-In Antenna

More Power/Longer Range Up to 300 Feet Away

Out-Of-Range Signal

High Temp Probes Up to 716°

Displays BBQ Temps up to 572° F

Orange Backlight

Swivel Stand/Belt Clip

Easily Accessible On/Off Switch

Receiver Beeps & Flashes if Temps Fall Above or below Your Set Range

Todd


----------



## tjohnson

les3176 said:


> Thanks todd,just ordered mine can't wait to see if it does have a longer range than the old ones.




When i got my first batch in early December, I placed the transmitter outside on my smoker and closed the garage doors.  I was able to receive a good signal in every room in the house, including every room in the basement.  Very impressive!

The new ET-732 has an alarm that sounds when you lose the signal or are out-of-range.  No longer do you keep reading the old temps while your smoker is gaining temp!!

Todd


----------



## les3176

Thats great news todd!!!! i have moved out most everything in my garage and only use it for smoking anymore.and i mostly have the doors shut when i smoke in the winter. so now i really am excited,before i had to keep the man door open and the remote on the back porch to get a signal!


----------



## culpepersmoke

That's great news Todd. I'm anxious to get mine in.


----------



## nwdave

Just ordered mine too.


----------



## paulk

Great Todd cant wait to you send mine. That brisket is still waiting


----------



## beer-b-q

Good Deal,  I want one...


----------



## DanMcG

Todd I noticed this in your write up on your site.

Probe wires are slightly thicker and wire mesh has tighter braiding to improve probe durability  .

Are the old 73 probes compatible with the new 732 units?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## tjohnson

DanMcG said:


> Todd I noticed this in your write up on your site.
> 
> Probe wires are slightly thicker and wire mesh has tighter braiding to improve probe durability  .
> 
> Are the old 73 probes compatible with the new 732 units?
> 
> Thanks, Dan


Yes, they are supposed to be interchangeable.

TJ


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks Todd, I'll be ordering one in the near future.


----------



## arnie

Thanks, Todd. I just ordered mine


----------



## papagreer

WHOO HOO! Been waiting for them to come in. Can't wait to break that bad boy in! Thanks Todd.

Chris


----------



## hmacmill

I received the ET-732 yesterday and was very impressed. I used one probe for the smoker and one for the meat. My smoker is about 30 feet from my house. The recevier had no problem working in the basement and in my bedroom that is on the opposite side of the house. The only negatives I see are that the cords for the probes aren't very long and the controls for setting the temp alarms aren't very intuitive. Yikes, I guess I have to read the manual.


----------



## jjwdiver

Great deal there Todd - Thanks!!!   I just ordered mine plus a few other items.  Do your thing and double-check my address went through OK please.  Now the 3 weeks for it to get here - guess I'll have to fire up the magic little Maze and smoke me some more goodies!


----------



## native

Todd, I was waiting to get my free shipping from Amazon but your free shipping did it for me.

Also have 5 pounds of dust ordered.

Happy New Year.


----------



## bakerboy7

I ordered mine today.  Thanks Todd!


----------



## tjohnson

Thanks for the support Guys!!!

Some have forgot to put in their "Coupon Code" and I've caught it.

Don't forget the coupon code for "Free Shipping"

*Coupon Code = ET732SHIP*

Todd


----------



## low-n-slow

I'll have to order the ET-732 also.  My ET-73 worked well for the five times I used it, but now the on/off switch on the receiver broke and the meat probe always reads HHH.  The smoker probe works fine but I don't have the use of my remote receiver.  I never had problems with the range on the 73.  I am glad to hear that the probes are a bit "meatier"


----------



## flanntastic

i have one ? before i order one, does it auto power off?

my current probe turns itself off after 20 minutes of no temp changes, so i have to go outside and turn it on all the time


----------



## arnie

Got my notice that it shipped today.

Quick turn around!

Now what will I use it on first?


----------



## jaynik

Ok, I've never really looked at these, but since I melted the remote transmitter on my old thermo, I'm in the market.  I notice a $20 price difference between the two units.  Are the new features worthy of a $20 price jump, or should I order the 73?  Seems the most significant change listed was the out of range alarm.  I also noticed something listed a new feature which I'd expect anyhow:

"Receiver Beeps & Flashes if Temps Fall Above or below Your Set Range  """"""""""""

Does the 73 not have an alarm for out of temp range? Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson

Arnie said:


> Got my notice that it shipped today.
> 
> Quick turn around!
> 
> Now what will I use it on first?




No, does not auto power off.  You have to use the ON/Off switch.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson

jaynik said:


> Ok, I've never really looked at these, but since I melted the remote transmitter on my old thermo, I'm in the market.  I notice a $20 price difference between the two units.  Are the new features worthy of a $20 price jump, or should I order the 73?  Seems the most significant change listed was the out of range alarm.  I also noticed something listed a new feature which I'd expect anyhow:
> 
> "Receiver Beeps & Flashes if Temps Fall Above or below Your Set Range  """"""""""""
> 
> Does the 73 not have an alarm for out of temp range? Thanks!


First, the ET-73 is still a GREAT unit, but the ET-732 addresses some of the issues that customer's have complained about, like the "Out-of-Range" issue and the inaccessible switches under the cover.

The ET-73 does not signal you when the signal is lost.  Sometimes it will read the last temp from the transmitter, and the temps have changed on your meat or smoker.  The range for the ET-73 is less than the ET-732 and really does best shooting thru a glass door/window and not walls.  I placed a new ET-732 transmitter outside on my smoker, closed the garage doors and walked throughout my entire house,  I never lost a signal in any room, including the 2nd floor and basement.  If you do lose the signal from the transmitter, an alarm sounds and the unit flashes.

Is it worth the extra $20??

I'm not really sure yet, but wait for a few more reviews this week, and it may help you decide.

Todd


----------



## papagreer

Thanks Todd!!!! Got mine in the mail this weekend...cant wait to try it out. 

Chris


----------



## nwdave

Mine just showed up today.  Nice looking unit.  Did anyone happen to notice they've cured one irritant:  Transmitter on/off switch is on outside of unit, FINALLY.  Will be putting it through it's paces this weekend.  Basement, 300 feet eh?,   We'll see.  I'll be doing a side by side comparison with one of my 3 ET 73's.  Hey, I've been known to run both smokers and grill and oven and...... well, you get the idea.


----------



## les3176

Mine showed up today as well,Thanks todd. I will be using it tomorrow, if i can get the batteries in the sending unit! now they have 2 screws that hold the cover to the batteries.and they are the smallest screws ever made!! have to find something to get them out that won't strip the heads out! Once i do get it working i'm sure it wil be great!


----------



## arnie

I just got mine. Thanks Todd.

I'm thinking stuffed turkey thighs this weekend


----------



## callahan4life

Just ordered one of these. Thanks for the free shipping.


----------



## flanntastic

I just ordered one from you, through in some Hickory, you never know when you need more!


----------



## jimmy w

Todd,Do you still have some ET-732's in stock?


----------



## hogwart

Do you know the time it take from shipping to delivery? I'll be moving in 2 weeks and would like to receive it by then for a move in Smoke


----------



## tjohnson

Got 100+ in-stock

Delivery is 2-3 days USPS.

THX!

Todd


----------



## hogwart

Ok Thank you, Just got mine ordered.


----------



## tjohnson

And I Just Shipped It!

TJ


----------



## rbranstner

Man you have been going through those like hot cakes Todd.


----------



## sqwib

Where was this thread hiding?, just ordered mine


----------



## mco

Glad this popped back up, I just placed an order and thanks for the free shipping


----------



## flbobecu

In one of the videos I saw, the reviewer stated the unit was "water proof" or water tight. It rains quite often here in FL, and I was wondering if this unit is actually sealed and water tight?


----------



## tyotrain

I am glade this came up again i will be ordering mine soon(next few days) thanks TJohnson!


----------



## dale5351

tyotrain said:


> I am glade this came up again i will be ordering mine soon(next few days) thanks TJohnson!




I got mine last week.  He shipped it quite fast.  Because of the free shipping, I added five pounds of dust to the order.  Good Deal!


----------



## tjohnson

Just got the answer from Maverick

"We like to say Rain Proof. Do not immerse it in water."

During rainy weather, i stuck mine in a baggie, just for a little extra protection

Hope this helps!

Todd


----------



## flbobecu

TJohnson said:


> Just got the answer from Maverick
> 
> "We like to say Rain Proof. Do not immerse it in water."
> 
> During rainy weather, i stuck mine in a baggie, just for a little extra protection
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Todd




It does, thanks. :)


----------



## hogwart

Just got mine in the mail last night.  Works great. I get readings throughout the entire house and all the way out to the street.Thanks for the speedy delivery.


----------



## tjohnson

Hogwart said:


> Just got mine in the mail last night. Works great. I get readings throughout the entire house and all the way out to the street. Thanks for the speedy delivery.




Cool!

TJ


----------



## tjohnson

"Free Shipping"  on your entire order if they buy a Maverick ET-732 Thermo

Coupon Code = ET732SHIP

Don't forget to use the code!!!

THX!

Todd


----------



## dale5351

Thought that you might be interested in an idea I had for how to store that five pounds of dust.

Some time ago, I saw a post suggesting plastic juice jars.  I have been saving my Ocean Spray jars.  Previously, when I filled them, I made a funnel out of a rolled up tube of paper.  Worked ok, but not great.

This time we had the idea of using a milk jug.  Turns out that the pouring spout on the milk jug fit perfectly inside of the top of the juice jug.  I cut off the bottom, and had a large funnel to spoon the dust into.  Still had to help it along with a long chop stick to make it flow, but worked like a champ.  Here is a picture to show what I mean.


----------



## tjohnson

Dale,

I just may have to buy back some of that sawdust!

Todd


----------



## dale5351

Nope -- I'm sure you've got all you might need.     You can have the suggestion for free.  I was happy with how well it worked.  Hardly spilled any of the dust.  Before when using a paper funnel, there was a lot more spillage.

I have two pork butts and two racks of baby back ribs in the freezer just waiting for nicer weather and getting the urge again.  That cheese we did a while back has matured nicely.  I opened up one of the more melted blobs yesterday, and although it was not pretty, it tasted just fine.


----------



## flanntastic

anybody have a unit that won't turn on?  i used mine twice and not the pocket unit won't turn on, so i have to go back outside to check temps


----------



## SmokinAl

Flanntastic said:


> anybody have a unit that won't turn on?  i used mine twice and not the pocket unit won't turn on, so i have to go back outside to check temps




Get a hold of Todd, I'm sure he will take care of it.


----------



## tjohnson

Try replacing the batteries.  if this does not fix the problem, PM me or email me.  You can send it back and I'll send you a new one

Also sent you a PM

Todd


----------



## micdisc03

Todd, I am new to this forum and I'd like to buy this thermometer from you. Your website says, "Item should ship mid December when it's available from the manufacturer. "

Does this mean that you don't have them in stock anymore?


----------



## fife




----------



## tjohnson

It was an "OOPS!" on the accessories page.

Got them in-stock

TJ


----------



## lexoutlaw

on my list to order


----------



## richoso1

A great price, combined with free shipping... I could not resist. Thanks Todd. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tjohnson

On the way Rich!

TJ


----------



## garand555

Just ordered one.  I would really need two dial thermometers to learn the temperature profile of my pit and two of them would be at least as expensive as one of the ET732s anyway.  This way I can just put the probe wherever I want once I figure out how I'm going to run the cables.  Thanks for the free shipping.


----------



## richoso1

TJohnson said:


> On the way Rich!
> 
> TJ


Got it an hour ago, now that's fast shipping! Thanks Todd.


----------



## charrell

When I look at your website it now says out of stock. Is this the case? If so when do you plan on replenishing your inventory?

Thanks!

Clint


----------



## jcadwell

I would like to buy one of these as well when you get them in stock!


----------



## flyweed

just placed an order for mine...didn't say "out of stock" when I ordered just now.

Dan


----------



## jcadwell

Just looked now, said out of stock


----------



## garand555

Got home today, checked the mail and it was there.  I'll have to make a little rack to hang it from so that the probe leads reach all levels and run it through something like a weatherproof electrical connector, but that'll be easy enough.  This will be so much better than having to open the door just to read an inaccurate thermometer.


----------



## fife

I love mine very good.


----------



## garand555

Checked it in boiling water.  At the altitude that I live at, the boiling point of water is just a hair under 203f and it was bouncing between 202 and 203.


----------



## tjohnson

I try to keep at least 50 on-hand for quick ship, but Maverick is out-of-stock until "Early May".

As soon as I get word, I'll pass it on.

Anyone who ordered a Maverick ET-732 from me was sent an email to cancel their order if they wish, and can always reorder at a later date, or leave the order in-place and I'll update when the ET-732's arrive.

Todd


----------



## garand555

[quote name="TJohnson" url="/forum/thread/102506/maverick-et-732-s-now-in-stock/60#post_622694"]
I try to keep at least 50 on-hand for quick ship, but Maverick is out-of-stock until "Early May".


As soon as I get word, I'll pass it on.



Anyone who ordered a Maverick ET-732 from me was sent an email to cancel their order if they wish, and can always reorder at a later date, or leave the order in-place and I'll update when the ET-732's arrive.




Todd


[/quote]

Did I get the last one?  It was shipped to Albuquerque.  I just need to know if I should be ready to duck heavy objects.


----------



## tjohnson

I went thru "50" of these little buggers last weekend!

And Yes.....DUCK!

Todd


----------



## garand555

Can't duck...used thermometer...food coma...gonna get hit...


----------



## finnanthony

Todd, I ordered mine some days ago and missed your e-mail of them being on back order until May . Send it when you get 'em in. Thanks....Finn


----------



## biteme7951

Todd,

Just ordered mine along with a resupply of dust.  No hurry as I know you are out of stock. (well, yeah, there is a hurry cause I will have to do 50lbs of butts next week without it but I understand your situation because it is so popular)

Thanks!

Barry.


----------



## sqwib

Used mine again this past weekend... works flawlessly.


----------



## patriot-bbq

Ugggh - mine worked perfectly the first time I used it.

Just pulled it out before a new Texas Clod smoke and the remote receiver is dead.  Changed batteries twice and nothing.


----------



## patriot-bbq

Strike that - 3rd change of batteries now works - sorry for the panic attack prior to a 14 hour smoke of a 22 pound beef shoulder.

All is well...
 


Patriot-BBQ said:


> Ugggh - mine worked perfectly the first time I used it.
> 
> Just pulled it out before a new Texas Clod smoke and the remote receiver is dead.  Changed batteries twice and nothing.


----------



## flyweed

Hey Todd...it's early May 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    any word on the new batch of ET 732's??

Dan


----------



## tjohnson

No Word as of today.

Sorry!

TJ


----------



## breeves

TJ,

Even though they are out of stock, I could order one right? Your price is way better then Amazon, who used to be the exact same, but now is like 79.99. Probably due to how popular these are. I really want, strike that need one of these.


----------



## tjohnson

You can order an ET-732, but it will show "Backordered"

Todd


----------



## flyweed

any word on the new stock of Mavericks?? 

Thanks


----------



## butch cassidy

I ordered 2 last Tuesday, got an email on Thursday that they had shipped. Tracking says they will be delivered today.


----------



## finnanthony

Does that mean good news for us that ordered a month ago ? What do you say, Todd , is mine on the way ? Oh boy !!!


----------



## butch cassidy

I did not order mine from Todd. Sorry if I mislead. I can't wait to get home today and check them out. will post later.


----------



## tjohnson

Maverick Shipped 5/5/11 and I should have them 5/10/11.

I'll fill backorders immediately!

Thanks everyone for your patience!!!

Todd


----------



## bowtieracin

Todd i just put my order in i hope i'm not to far down on the list!! thanks alot Curt


----------



## tjohnson

THEY"RE HERE!

Got 100 ET-732's today and filling backorders like a Mad Man!!

Todd


----------



## flyweed

YES YES YES YES YES......I sure hope I am on the list to get one of those 100....lemme know.

Dan


----------



## tjohnson

Last, but at least you're on the list!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All will got today or tomorrow, and should arrive by the weekend

TJ


----------



## biteme7951

Just got the notice mine is on it's way...OH YEAH, OH YEAH!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Barry.


----------



## flyweed

me too...mines on the way...whoo hooo...can't wait.


----------



## flanntastic

could you plug in meat probes in both slots, and monitor two pork butts at once?


----------



## steve k

The outside is waterproof, but the probe isn't.  I've gone through two probes already, and i've traced it to moisture traveling down the cable to the joint between the cable and the hard steel part of the probe.  I put a blob of high temp auto gasket maker silicone on the joint and it seems to be ok now.  If you don't do this, I think you'll go through probes.  I think they should use better probes.


----------



## simple

Steve K said:


> The outside is waterproof, but the probe isn't.  I've gone through two probes already, and i've traced it to moisture traveling down the cable to the joint between the cable and the hard steel part of the probe.  I put a blob of high temp auto gasket maker silicone on the joint and it seems to be ok now.  If you don't do this, I think you'll go through probes.  I think they should use better probes.




Use shrink tubing.  I've been doing it for a couple years now.  I've had probes that have withstood accidental quick dips in the sink...  I cut the tube about an inch long, slide it up the probe until the joint is in the middle, then hit it with a heat gun.


----------



## tjohnson

simple said:


> Use shrink tubing.  I've been doing it for a couple years now.  I've had probes that have withstood accidental quick dips in the sink...  I cut the tube about an inch long, slide it up the probe until the joint is in the middle, then hit it with a heat gun.




Good Idea!

TJ


----------



## blackbullitt

Any idea when these will be back in stock?


----------



## tjohnson

Supposed to be back in-stock July 8th

Waiting for an official ETA.

Todd


----------



## blackbullitt

Thanks!  I'll keep checking this thread for an update.


----------



## redbangin

What's the best way to ensure I get one of these.


----------



## tjohnson

redbangin said:


> What's the best way to ensure I get one of these.




I sent you a PM

TJ


----------



## smokerpilot

PM me too please!  Been looking for one of these forever and have been monitoring this thread and your website for weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## masterofmymeat

SmokerPilot said:


> PM me too please!  Been looking for one of these forever and have been monitoring this thread and your website for weeks.  Thanks!




Ditto Kind Sir!


----------



## meateater

Bump.


----------



## biaviian

FYI, they will have the 6' probes available for order, for the 732, in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## talox

Thanks Todd I just ordered mine from you


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Talox said:


> Thanks Todd I just ordered mine from you


+1 here, ordered mine this afternoon and already got shipping notification.  Plus.............. FREE SHIPPING!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson

6' leads are now available

I got my shipment Yesterday, and they're going fast.

Todd


----------



## retread

TJohnson said:


> 6' leads are now available
> 
> I got my shipment Yesterday, and they're going fast.
> 
> Todd


Are 6' leads longer than what comes as original equipment?  The ET-73 had a long probe option.


----------



## biaviian

Retread said:


> Are 6' leads longer than what comes as original equipment?  The ET-73 had a long probe option.


Yes.  It is the same length as the long probe option you are referring to.


----------



## tjohnson

I just ordered 5 sets from Maverick

Should have them next week.

Todd


----------



## nwdave

TJohnson said:


> I just ordered 5 sets from Maverick
> 
> Should have them next week.
> 
> Todd


Off-thread question, kinda-sorta.  Do you have a hookup for the Maverick ET-75 that is used with rotisseries?  Actually, it's kinda your fault I have to ask.  Got my NEW WSM assembled yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and discovered that the rotisserie adaptation YOU Recommended for the Weber Grill also fits on the WSM






, and have to use the Weber Grill Lid to complete the assembly.  I know the rotisserie therm from Maverick is really rather unique, but I wanted to check with you first before having to deal with those OTHER guys (you know them, take forever to get here type of guys).  I have visions of a rotisserie Turkey in the WSM.


----------



## flanntastic

Maverick needs to make a Heavy Duty Probe, they are way to delicate


----------



## biaviian

NWDave said:


> Off-thread question, kinda-sorta.  Do you have a hookup for the Maverick ET-75 that is used with rotisseries?  Actually, it's kinda your fault I have to ask.  Got my NEW WSM assembled yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and discovered that the rotisserie adaptation YOU Recommended for the Weber Grill also fits on the WSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and have to use the Weber Grill Lid to complete the assembly.  I know the rotisserie therm from Maverick is really rather unique, but I wanted to check with you first before having to deal with those OTHER guys (you know them, take forever to get here type of guys).  I have visions of a rotisserie Turkey in the WSM.


I'm glad you brought this up.  I was getting ready to start on an expansion ring just for a rotisserie.  I didn't know that I could just use the grill lid and I wouldn't need the expansion ring.  Or did you buy some type of adaption ring to allow the rotisserie to fit?


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Got mine today 48 hrs from order to to my door that is fantastic customer service!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great job Todd!


----------



## upinsmokesj

TJohnson said:


> Yes, they are supposed to be interchangeable.
> 
> TJ


TJ,

  I thought that the probes were rated at different temps? The ET-732 up to 700+ dgress F. Maybe they are interchangable because the "fit" the ET-732?


----------



## tjohnson

UpInSmokeSJ said:


> TJ,
> 
> I thought that the probes were rated at different temps? The ET-732 up to 700+ dgress F. Maybe they are interchangable because the "fit" the ET-732?




I spoke out of turn!

They are not interchangable

Todd


----------



## blackbullitt

TJ is the man!!!  Got mine at the end of last week.  Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## stoaway

Hi TJ,

Checked your web site today.  Wanting to buy the 732.  Saw it was out of stock.

Any estimate on when they'll be in?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## tjohnson

ETA 8/15

TJ


----------



## stoaway

Thanks TJ.

Just finished ordering one from you.  Can't wait till it arrives.

Mark


----------



## tjohnson

Just got my delivery of ET-732's!!!!

$59.99 and includes "Free Shipping"

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

Todd


----------



## r00db0y

Just placed my order from TJ - looking forward to remote temp monitoring!!!


----------



## lght

I know this is a silly question, but does anyone know how "LOW" of a temp it will read and if it can be used in liquid.  I already have 2 others I don't like so in order for me to get a new setup the old lady said only if she can use it for checking milk temps while making lattes


----------



## lght

Ohh out of stock.  Any chance of getting more in and shipping to CA before labor day?


----------



## afguy0127

Haha what he said!
 


LGHT said:


> Ohh out of stock.  Any chance of getting more in and shipping to CA before labor day?


----------



## tjohnson

Slim chance

I've got an order for 200 coming 1st week of September, but can't guarantee early delivery

Todd


----------



## smokinnn

I just ordered one.  Exactly what I have been looking for, for the last few years!

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## tjohnson

Got your order Kevin

Shipped it out

THX!

Todd


----------

